# Very Interesting 1947 & 1948



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

*This is a well-known incident that many say has long been covered-up by the U.S. Air Force, as well as other Federal Agencies and Organizations.*

*However, what you may NOT know is that in the month of April, year 1948, nine months after the historic day, the following people were born:*

*Barrack Obama Sr.*
*Albert A. Gore, Jr.*
*Hillary Rodham*
*William J. Clinton*
*John F. Kerry*
*Howard Dean*
*Nancy Pelosi*
*Dianne Feinstein*
*Charles E. Schumer*
*Barbara Boxer*
*Joe Biden*

*This is the obvious consequence of aliens breeding with sheep and jack-asses.*
*I truly hope this bit of information clears up a lot of things for you. It certainly did for me.*

*And now you can stop wondering why they support the bill to help all Illegal Aliens.*



*.*


----------

